# MBGR: Kidding Season 2014



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

We have ended our kidding season as of the 19th with tator giving birth to two healthy large bucklings, one Traditional Mahogany colored head, and the other Brown with a broken belt and white leg.  we are so proud. However we'd love to share the other quest babies and the Number 1 Koda Kid of the year for our ranch 

:fireworks:Koda (fullblood) bred with Carmy (75%) August 26th without us knowing haha well we knew but we didnt know that Carmy took with Koda until we seen the kiddo  we know its Koda's because Koda threw a stitched ear kid with our Laboer doe Wobbles. However To our surprise we were so proud to get this little 88% girl. whom we've retained and named Stitch.:fireworks:


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Then Wobbles gave birth we've posted pictures of her kids no one wants them. so they are going to the sale.

The next one to give birth, was Cami our 50% Un Registered Boer doe she was bred to Quest on October 7th and threw twins her for her first on the 6th of march. A boy and a girl. we love the colors but are not impressed with the personality of the boy which is that of the sire of Cami's who we ended up butchering. However we are hoping we can tame this lil boy haha. This is the little boy he is still for sale.






and this is the little girl named Aba who is sold already.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

After Cami came Double D she was bred to Quest on October 11th and she gave birth to a boy and a girl on March 10th.
the boy was bought by my youngest daughters boyfriend, and the girl was bought by my eldest daughter. The boys name is now Chunky Kong, and the girls name is Vanilla Bean. 
This is Vanilla Bean:














and this is Chunky Kong:


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

and last but not least was Tator who was bred to Quest as well on October 20th and she gave birth to two bucklings as we mentioned above.
Heres the two boys and their lovely momma  
























:wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:
And thats it  We have had a good kidding year subtract the stil born that my daughters goat had but other than that awesome  Hope everyone had a great kidding season.

Renae from Tasha from
Motley Boer Goats AND HouseElfLamanchas!
Yes we are two different people. 
Renae is the mother and Tasha is the daughter.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love all of the colors! Quest did good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure got a nice crop of kids this year.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks we have put a lot of hard work into the moms to get them this way but it was all worth it to see how nice and beef they are

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

